# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Hacking the Ekocycle to receive regular spools of PLA

## Zhall

Hey everyone,

I find it interesting that there are no forums for the cube machines on this site... I suppose no one wants to pay $150 for a kg of material?

How can i go about hacking the Ekocycle cube so that I can run regular 1 KG spools on it?

I own 2 replicator 2's, so I know we are getting screwed on this filament.

Thanks

----------

